# Failed to compile vlc



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi.I want to install vlc but i get this error.

```
/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC  --tag=CC   --mode=compile cc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..   -I../../include -I../../include -I/usr/local/include/speex  -I/usr/local/include -DSYS_FREEBSD8_0 `top_srcdir="../.." top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config --cflags plugin libaccess_alsa_plugin_la-alsa.lo` -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -pthread -Wall -Wextra -Wsign-compare -Wundef -Wpointer-arith -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wvolatile-register-var -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -MT libaccess_alsa_plugin_la-alsa.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libaccess_alsa_plugin_la-alsa.Tpo -c -o libaccess_alsa_plugin_la-alsa.lo `test -f 'alsa.c' || echo './'`alsa.c
libtool: compile:  cc -std=gnu99 -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../include -I/usr/local/include/speex -I/usr/local/include -DSYS_FREEBSD8_0 -I/usr/local/include -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D__USE_UNIX98 -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -DHAVE_RELEASE -D__LIBVLC__ -D__PLUGIN__ -DMODULE_NAME=access_alsa -DMODULE_NAME_IS_access_alsa -DMODULE_STRING=\"access_alsa\" -O2 -ffast-math -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -pthread -Wall -Wextra -Wsign-compare -Wundef -Wpointer-arith -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wvolatile-register-var -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -MT libaccess_alsa_plugin_la-alsa.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libaccess_alsa_plugin_la-alsa.Tpo -c alsa.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libaccess_alsa_plugin_la-alsa.o
In file included from alsa.c:59:
/usr/local/include/alsa/asoundlib.h:63:5: warning: "__BYTE_ORDER" is not defined
/usr/local/include/alsa/asoundlib.h:63:21: warning: "__LITTLE_ENDIAN" is not defined
In file included from /usr/local/include/alsa/asoundlib.h:81,
                 from alsa.c:59:
/usr/local/include/alsa/pcm.h:189:5: warning: "__BYTE_ORDER" is not defined
/usr/local/include/alsa/pcm.h:189:21: warning: "__LITTLE_ENDIAN" is not defined
mv -f .deps/libaccess_alsa_plugin_la-alsa.Tpo .deps/libaccess_alsa_plugin_la-alsa.Plo
/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --tag=CC   --mode=link cc -std=gnu99 `top_srcdir="../.." top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config --cflags plugin libaccess_alsa_plugin.la` -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -pthread -Wall -Wextra -Wsign-compare -Wundef -Wpointer-arith -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wvolatile-register-var -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -rpath '/usr/local/lib/vlc/access' -avoid-version -module -export-symbol-regex ^vlc_entry -shrext .so -no-undefined `top_srcdir="../.." top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config --ldflags plugin libaccess_alsa_plugin.la` -L/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/fake//usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -pthread -lc -L/usr/local/lib -o libaccess_alsa_plugin.la  libaccess_alsa_plugin_la-alsa.lo  `top_srcdir="../.." top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config -libs plugin libaccess_alsa_plugin.la` ../../src/libvlccore.la ../../compat/libcompat.la 
libtool: link: cc -std=gnu99 -shared  .libs/libaccess_alsa_plugin_la-alsa.o  -Wl,--whole-archive ../../compat/.libs/libcompat.a -Wl,--no-whole-archive  -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.0.6/src/.libs -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -L/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/fake//usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/libasound.so -lm -ldl ../../src/.libs/libvlccore.so  -pthread -pthread -pthread   -pthread -Wl,-soname -Wl,libaccess_alsa_plugin.so -o .libs/libaccess_alsa_plugin.so
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ldl
gmake[5]: *** [libaccess_alsa_plugin.la] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.0.6/modules/access'
gmake[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.0.6/modules/access'
gmake[3]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.0.6/modules/access'
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.0.6/modules'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.0.6'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc.
```

Has nothing to do with flags because i uncheck all flags and when i recompile it i got the same error.
How to fix that?


----------



## SIFE (Jun 4, 2010)

it seems like you have missing utility .

```
/usr/local/include/alsa/pcm.h:189:5: warning: "__BYTE_ORDER" is not defined
/usr/local/include/alsa/pcm.h:189:21: warning: "__LITTLE_ENDIAN" is not defined
mv -f .deps/libaccess_alsa_plugin_la-alsa.Tpo .deps/libaccess_alsa_plugin_la-alsa.Plo
/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC --tag=CC   --mode=link cc -std=gnu99 `top_srcdir="../.." top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config --cflags plugin libaccess_alsa_plugin.la` -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -pthread -Wall -Wextra -Wsign-compare -Wundef -Wpointer-arith -Wbad-function-cast -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Wmissing-prototypes -Wvolatile-register-var -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -rpath '/usr/local/lib/vlc/access' -avoid-version -module -export-symbol-regex ^vlc_entry -shrext .so -no-undefined `top_srcdir="../.." top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config --ldflags plugin libaccess_alsa_plugin.la` -L/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/fake//usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -pthread -lc -L/usr/local/lib -o libaccess_alsa_plugin.la  libaccess_alsa_plugin_la-alsa.lo  `top_srcdir="../.." top_builddir="../.." ../../vlc-config -libs plugin libaccess_alsa_plugin.la` ../../src/libvlccore.la ../../compat/libcompat.la 
libtool: link: cc -std=gnu99 -shared  .libs/libaccess_alsa_plugin_la-alsa.o  -Wl,--whole-archive ../../compat/.libs/libcompat.a -Wl,--no-whole-archive  -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/vlc-1.0.6/src/.libs -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -L/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/fake//usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/libasound.so -lm -ldl ../../src/.libs/libvlccore.so  -pthread -pthread -pthread   -pthread -Wl,-soname -Wl,libaccess_alsa_plugin.so -o .libs/libaccess_alsa_plugin.so
/usr/bin/ld: [B]cannot find -ldl[/B]
```
do you have GENERIC or CUSTOM kernel ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 4, 2010)

I had the same problem. I 'solved' it by adding 
	
	



```
--disable-alsa
```
 to CONFIGURE_ARGS in the port's Makefile.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 4, 2010)

I have custom Kernel.
I try that but i get this error:

```
"Makefile", line 86: Unassociated shell command "--disable-alsa"
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 4, 2010)

Today i had the vlc's port update that is doing exactly this! Disable alsa.
Now i have vlc on my system 
Solved


----------

